# The Beaver's Mom....Leave it to Barbara Billingsley



## Meanderer (May 12, 2018)

"Does anyone else notice her mannerisms are just the same then as they were when she played June Cleaver? She's so adorable! Her smile, her shy laugh, the way she talks, I don't know how to describe it, but I can see June Cleaver! She's adorable"!?


On the genesis of "Leave it to Beaver" - 





On "Leave it to Beaver" wholesome stories - 





On "June Cleaver's" wardrobe and pearls -


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 12, 2018)

@meanderer, I remember her fondly, I think it would be hard to chose which TV mom I liked most.  June Cleaver, Harriet Nelson or Margaret Anderson.  Ward Cleaver & Jim Anderson both had jobs but can't ever remember Ozzie Nelson going out the door to work.  Betty Anderson was my favorite big sister, mine on the other hand was mean to me at times.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 12, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> ...Betty Anderson was my favorite big sister...


Wally Cleaver was my favorite big brother.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 12, 2018)

As for my big sister, we still are very close.  She dated a guy with the neatest 55 Chev (flames, tuck n roll seats, really hot) I got to ride in it several times in my teens.  It looked exactly like this -

The guy was somewhat different but he did have the coolest ride.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2018)

She was beautiful, even at age 94.      (Beaver and Wally, not so much.   )


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2018)

I got a kick out of all the little appearances she made in television and movies over the years.


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2018)

It was a SUPER Show!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 1, 2019)

Actors Jerry Mathers, left, and Barbara Billingsley





Wally & the Beaver with Mom


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Definitely June was my favorite of all the moms.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

Who could ever forget her?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 1, 2019)

I watched all of the episodes of LITB, in order, a few years ago. Still a great show! BB was my favorite TV mom, hands down. In later years, she rocked: "Oh stewardess, I speak jive!"


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

I catch up with "the Beve" on MeTV


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 1, 2019)

She sure was a classy lady!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Off topic ...  my,   how the times have changed !!  ..  just thinking how TV Mom's have evolved over the years to reflect the times.  ...  went to Peg Bundy in Married With Children  (Katey Sagal)   to the current 'Mom',  Allison Janney as Bonnie.  ... total non-class


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Off topic ...  my,   how the times have changed !!  ..  just thinking how TV Mom's have evolved over the years to reflect the times.  ...  went to Peg Bundy in Married With Children  (Katey Sagal)   to the current 'Mom',  Allison Janney as Bonnie.  ... total non-class
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Repondering (Sep 1, 2019)

A make believe family but I loved it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a problem with the show "Mom." To me, it seems that the writers can't really decide if it's a comedy or a tragedy. Janet watches it, on occasion, and I'll zone in on it,  for a few minutes, or so. The acting is top notch, no doubt, but the plot lines make me uncomfortable, at times. I would never see it if not for Janet.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Off topic ... my, how the times have changed !! .. just thinking how TV Mom's have evolved over the years to reflect the times. ... went to Peg Bundy in Married With Children (Katey Sagal) to the current 'Mom', Allison Janney as Bonnie. ... total non-class



Well, there were those times when June would say something like;




sorry

compelled


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Actors Jerry Mathers, left, and Barbara Billingsley



wait just a durn minit here....

a smiling Squidward?


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2019)

I rarely laugh this hard.  As more & more people in the theater recognized her, the laughter spread & was almost as funny as she was:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Well, there were those times when June would say something like;
> 
> View attachment 75690



Oh, such language!


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah, June always talked about The Beaver, a lot,  and she really liked those Pearl Necklaces that Ward gave her, right?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Yeah, June always talked about The Beaver, a lot,  and she really liked those Pearl Necklaces that Ward gave her, right?


Blimey, TG!  I had to look that one up in the Urban Dictionary!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like the "young viewer's" memories have matured along the way!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 3, 2019)

My mom never wore her pearls when she did the dishes. I remember watching the show, and noticed that "Mrs. Cleaver" never really did any housework. When I looked at my mom, well, she looked like she just lugged around a vacuum cleaner. And June never got angry and yelled at the kids. I liked that.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My mom never wore her pearls when she did the dishes. I remember watching the show, and noticed that *"Mrs. Cleaver" never really did any housework.* When I looked at my mom, well, she looked like she just lugged around a vacuum cleaner. And June never got angry and yelled at the kids. I liked that.



Funny thing about memories. I clearly remember June Cleaver doing dishes, cooking and vacuuming. True that they didn't yell at their kids, but it must have been going on behind the scenes because Wally & the Beav were always worrying about getting hollered at.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2019)

Today's depiction of the average family emphasizes too many negatives. I think it all started with All In The Family. People used to take pride in how they looked and that is long gone as well. Compare Roseanne to June Cleaver!!


----------



## 911 (Sep 3, 2019)

Tony Dow, Jerry Mathers and Barbara Billingsley all remained good friends throughout the years. Ms. Billingsley wore pearls to conceal a scar from a previous surgery on her neck. I think Ms. Billingsley had the smallest waist on TV of any other TV mom. During "Leave It To Beaver," her waist was reported to be 22", however, when she died, I believe I read it was 24 1/2". I really liked the show. Tony Dow was the straight man for Beaver. 

This was back in the time when brothers would take a bullet for one another. In today's world, I've known a brother to kill his brother.


----------



## 911 (Sep 3, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Funny thing about memories. I clearly remember June Cleaver doing dishes, cooking and vacuuming. True that they didn't yell at their kids, but it must have been going on behind the scenes because Wally & the Beav were always worrying about getting hollered at.


 
Back in those days, getting "hollered at" meant just catching crap. Not necessarily being yelled at. I remember my sister asked me once what dad and me were talking about after I messed up and I would just say, "Oh, he was just yelling at me about the post holes I dug. " And, he never raised his voice.


----------



## Lochkelly (Sep 3, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> @meanderer, I remember her fondly, I think it would be hard to chose which TV mom I liked most.  June Cleaver, Harriet Nelson or Margaret Anderson.  Ward Cleaver & Jim Anderson both had jobs but can't ever remember Ozzie Nelson going out the door to work.  Betty Anderson was my favorite big sister, mine on the other hand was mean to me at times.


I liked Donna Reed.  Does Wilma Flintstone count?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2019)

I owned a Eddie Haskell t-shirt. Everyone thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 3, 2019)

911 said:


> Tony Dow, Jerry Mathers and Barbara Billingsley all remained good friends throughout the years. Ms. Billingsley wore pearls to conceal a scar from a previous surgery on her neck. I think Ms. Billingsley had the smallest waist on TV of any other TV mom. During "Leave It To Beaver," her waist was reported to be 22", however, when she died, I believe I read it was 24 1/2". I really liked the show. Tony Dow was the straight man for Beaver.
> 
> This was back in the time when brothers would take a bullet for one another. In today's world, I've known a brother to kill his brother.


In the ancient world, you probably know about the first fratricide, too, biblical accuracy notwithstanding.


----------

